# Watery Discharge



## Starry Night

Hi Ladies

Just wondering if anyone has had watery discharge before? I think I've had some earlier in my pregnancy but it was always replaced by the usually creamy stuff a day or two later. I'm now going onto day 3 of just watery stuff. I looked online and I can't make heads or tails of loosing amnio versus normal watery discharge. I've had a few gushes that felt like a lot to me but they never soaked my panties. Usually the wet spots are the size of a quarter but twice I've had a series of wet spots about two times that size. I've been on bed rest for most of my pregnancy (due to bleeds) and the past two days I've been quite a bit active with walking and standing and that's when this started.

What makes it more worrying and frustrating is my baby has hardly moved during this time. He's never been very active and I've often had a pattern of him moving non-stop for a few days then go as much as 4 days with hardly feeling a thing. I did feel him rolling around yesterday morning and had periodic gentle kicks. But so far today...nothing. :nope: If this is his slow time then the timing sucks. When he's slow nothing can get him moving. My stomach is also a bit sore but it isn't tight or cramped. It just feels heavy and achey.

I had an ultrasound just this past Friday and the doctor told me my fluids were exactly where they should be. But I'm still scared. I'm seeing my OB on Tuesday.

I've had so many scares with this pregnancy that I can't handle another one.:cry:


----------



## PAgal

Didn't want to read and run, hope you get some reassuring posts on here. My discharge has been watery the past couple weeks (when I'm not bleeding), and used to be creamy before. To ease your mind, you could pop in at the doc's and ask them to use their doppler, they should do that for you if you're concerned.


----------



## Starry Night

I did feel a single kick a few moments ago when I got dh to rub my belly and talk to baby. I'm guessing baby wants us to leave him alone..


----------



## lynz85

i have had watery discharge for a few weeks. I think its normal as long as there is no itch, smell or pain and its clear or white. As for if its your waters at 23 weeks you'd be quite wet not just a spot. Put a panty liner on and if its wet in a few hours then maybe get checked out. 

Amniotic fluid is clear or straw coloured, can sometimes be pink. It has a distinct sweet smell you can't mistake. It is like water where as discharge is more slippy between your fingers and dries tacky. 

As for your quiet baby it have a cold drink then a hot one and something sugary. If no movement then might be worth getting checked out.


----------



## Starry Night

I don't get a lot at once so it's hard to tell if it's exactly like watery or slippery but when it dries on the panty it does feel slightly tacky. And smells a bit like discharge....I didn't shove dirty panties to my nose or anything...:blush:

It's just that with this pregnancy if it hasn't been one thing it's another. My baby has never been regularly active and I do have a hard time feeling him still (during my 20 week scan he was kicking like crazy...the technician kept commenting on how hard it was to get the measurements...and I didn't feel a thing until he went lower into my pelvic region)


----------



## ProudMommy26

I remember getting this a lot in my last pregnancy, but everything was ok. I don't think it's anything to worry about, as long as you don't feel sore or itchy or anything. If you are really worried, might be best to see your doctor, just to make you feel better, so you know everything is ok xxx


----------



## jojosmami

I've been getting the same thing. I've been wearing a pad everyday. I have an OBGYN check this coming Tues and planned on asking the Dr. My baby has been moving around like crazy and nothing seems to be out of the ordinary so I think it may be normal. Glad to know I'm not the only one. Did you call your Dr or Midwife to ask?


----------



## LisaBananaman

I've been having this for the last few days. I freaked out about it as I had a really bad vomiting bug at the end of last week and then my discharge changed from milky/slightly sticky to clear and watery, and quite a lot of it. I ended up calling my midwife as I was worried I had ruptured my waters after a day or so of vomiting. I ended up getting checked out in hospital and turned out everything was fine. The doctor said you can produce lots of watery discharge during pregnancy and that its perfectly normal. She also said that if it was amniotic fluid, it would most likely be a constant trickle.

I would say its most likely nothing to worry about, but if you keep worrying, it might be worth a trip to the docs/midwife to put your mind at rest.

xxxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

I seem to have had a major increase in discharge over the last week or so. I also think maybe I'm sweating a lot more in that region. :shrug: I did get paranoid over the weekend & look into what amniotic fluid smells like. Most of what I read said it smells sweet & if that's the case that's not what mine is. It's really a foul odor or anything, just different & not sweet. I may have my OB check me for an infection next time I go but I really don't think I have one.


----------



## Starry Night

It's not a constant trickle. There's a wetness there but most of it doesn't even make it to my panties. I'd actually describe it as a scant, watery discharge. More like just before a period. Sometimes it's dry. I just get the occasional gush.

And baby has moved a bit more this morning in response to OJ and putting my iPod speakers to my belly. 

For now I think I may hold off until I see my doctor on Tuesday. If things get worse or baby doesn't have an active day in the next day or two I'll give him a call or visit the ER.


----------



## Vixie

i get a lot of watery discharge and it makes my knickers quite wet but nothing a small pad cant help with, i've read its normal to have increased discharge during pregnancy. In another thread the girls said that you'd have to be absolutely soaking if it were your waters leaking? x


----------

